# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αναγνώριση  παπαγάλου που  μιλάει

## antwn1325

Μιλάει ελληνικά

----------


## jk21

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_lory

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-spec.../red-lory.aspx

*30 πολύχρωμα είδη παπαγάλων.*RED LORI

----------


## antwn1325

Είσαι σίγουρος jk21? 

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Βγάλε μια μακρινή φώτο το κλουβί μου φαίνεται μικρό.Τι διαστάσεις έχει;

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι ειδημων στους παπαγαλους αλλα δεν εχω δει αλλον να του μοιαζει .Η διαφορα ειναι μονο στο γκρι του στηθους κοιλιας ,αλλα ειτε ειναι καποια μεταλλαξη ή αποχρωματισμος στο δικο σου λογω καποιας ασθενειας ή διατροφικης ελλειψης .Θυμαμαι στο σεμιναριο του  Gonzo *Σεμινάριο της ΕAK και του ΠΣΕΕΠ με τον γνωστό Ιταλό πτηνίατρο Gino Gonzo*ειχε αναφερει τετοια περιπτωση σε παπαγαλο 

Ισως αλλα παιδια αναγνωρισουν καποιο αλλο ειδος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το γκρι στο στέρνο πρέπει να είναι τα πουπουλάκια κάτω από τα βασικά φτερά. Αυτό σημαίνει είτε ότι μαδιέται, είτε ότι για κάποιο λόγο χάνει τα φτερά του. Πως βρέθηκε στα χέρια σου;

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι και μενα οπως λεει η Κωνσταντινα μου φαινεται! Οσον αφορα το ειδος και μενα με red lori μου μοιαζει με τα τωρινα δεδομενα!

----------


## antwn1325

Το κλουβί του Καλό είναι παιδια απλως δεν ξέρω τι ειδος παπαγάλου που μιλάει είναι παρεπιμπτοντως μιλάει ελληνικα,θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τι ειδος είναι για να μπορέσω να τον φροντίζω και να τον εκπαιδευσω καλυτερα!!!



Τώρα που το είδα μου φαίνεται οτι τείνει σε RED LORI αλλά θα ήθελα κι αλλες απόψεις!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Για τα πούπουλα στο στέρνο το ίδιο παρατηρώ και γω. 
Για δώσε λίγη βάση στο θέμα αυτό.
Προέχει η υγεία του πουλιού. 
Αν θες μας λες μερικές παραπάνω πληροφορίες. Πόσο καιρό τον έχεις?

----------


## antwn1325

Λοιπον εψαξα για φωτο του RED LORI που μου είπε ο jk21 και βρήκα δυο φωτο που μοιάζουν στο παπαγάλο μου,εσείς τι λέτε,εγώ βρήκα αυτές τις δυο φωτο RED LORI και πιστεύω οτι είναι RED LORI,εσείς τι πιστεύετε?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οι ερωτησεις σου δειχνουν οτι καποιος το κλαιει το πουλακι...

----------


## antwn1325

> Λοιπον εψαξα για φωτο του RED LORI που μου είπε ο jk21 και βρήκα δυο φωτο που μοιάζουν στο παπαγάλο μου,εσείς τι λέτε,εγώ βρήκα αυτές τις δυο φωτο RED LORI και πιστεύω οτι είναι RED LORI,εσείς τι πιστεύετε?



Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο παπαγάλος είναι Red Lory πράγματι. Όμως σε ρωτάμε άλλα πράγματα. Το πουλάκι ή έχει πρόβλημα υγείας ή μαδιέται που σημαίνει ότι έχει ψυχολογικό θέμα. Πόσο καιρό τον έχεις; Πως ήρθε στα χέρια σου;

----------


## antwn1325

Μου το έδωσε η μάνα του θειου μου για δωρο επειδή δεν τον ήθελε για να τον κρατήσω 

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τον είχε καιρό; Εκείνη δεν ήξερε τι είδος είναι; Ή απλά στο είπε και δεν το συγκράτησες; Δείξε μας το χώρο του, πόση ώρα κάθε μέρα ασχολείσαι μαζί του, τι διατροφή έχει το πουλάκι. Είναι εξημερωμένο; Βγαίνει από το κλουβί του;

----------


## xasimo

> Το κλουβί του Καλό είναι παιδια απλως δεν ξέρω τι ειδος παπαγάλου που μιλάει είναι παρεπιμπτοντως μιλάει ελληνικα,θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τι ειδος είναι για να μπορέσω να τον φροντίζω και να τον εκπαιδευσω καλυτερα!!!


Αν θελεις να τον φροντισεις καλυτερα αρχισε με το να του παρεις καπως μεγαλυτερο και λιγοτερο σκουριασμενο κλουβακι, απ'οσο ξερω μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνο. Δεν ξερω απο παπαγαλους αλλα ειναι το ελαχιστο που παρατηρω. Αφου στο εδωσε ο θειος σου λογικο δεν ειναι να μιλαει ελληνικα....?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και μιας και έμαθες τώρα τη ράτσα καλό θα ήταν να μάθεις και το τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται το πουλάκι. Στο φόρουμ υπάρχει πλήρης κατάλογος με τα βασικά που χρειάζεται ένα πτηνό για να ζει ευτυχισμένο και υγιές σε ένα κλουβάκι.
Μάριος_1 αν θες βάλε τη λίστα με τα συγκεντρωμένα λινκ, δεν μπορώ να τα βρω.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μάριος_1 αν θες βάλε τη λίστα με τα συγκεντρωμένα λινκ, δεν μπορώ να τα βρω.


μάλιστα .  :Sign0027:   χαχαχαχαχαχα :rollhappy: 

Εδώ είναι κάποια άρθρα για την σκουριά του κλουβιού :

(1) H παλιά κλούβα που ξαναγεννήθηκε!
(2) Σκουριασμένο κλουβί. 
(3) Σκουριά σε κλουβί.
(4) Bαψιμο κλουβας

Εδώ κάποια άρθρα για την βελτίωση της διαμονής :

Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

εδώ το άρθρο του είδους του :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_lory

και κάποια άρθρα πάνω στην διατροφή :

Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ
Πτερόροια


Διάβασε όλα τα άρθρα και πράξε το καλύτερο για τον παπαγάλο , το οφείλεις.

----------


## jk21

Ψαχνεις να βρεις φωτο που να ταιριαζουν στο πουλακι και δεν εχεις ανοιξει μαλλον καθολου τους συνδεσμους που σου εδωσα


εκει θα εβλεπες δυο ξεκαθαρες  ....  η μονη διαφορα ειναι το κατω μερος οπως σου ειπα  ,για το οποιο η Κωνσταντινα εδωσε ευστοχα την εξηγηση 

Εξηγηση που δειχνει οτι το πουλι μαδιεται και αυτο δειχνει με τη σειρα του οτι νοιωθει ασχημα ψυχολογικα , για λογους που ισως εχει ΄, ισως και οχι ο πρωην κατοχος ,αν ηρθε σε σενα σε αυτη την κατασταση .

Η σιγουρια σου οτι το κλουβι ειναι καταλληλο σιγουρα , δεν συναυδει με την διαθεση σου να μαθεις για το πως να του προσφερεις τα καλυτερα  .Αν τελικα ειναι συγγενης σου και οχι αγνωστο ατομο οποιος σου το δωσε  ,τοτε για να μην ξερει τι πουλι ειναι ,ειναι λογικο να ειχε και λαθος αντιμετωπιση  ... 


Το κλουβι θελει αλλαγη και σιγουρα μεγαλυτερο ,ανεξαρτητα της καταστασης που βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη 

Τι του ταιζεις; τι του ταιζε η προηγουμενη κατοχος ; ποση ωρα ειναι εντος κλουβιου και ποση εκτος; ποση ωρα ειναι μαζι σου και ποση μονο του;

----------


## erithacus

antwn Πολύ πολύ πολύ όμορφο το Lory σου...Έχει αυτό το κόκκινο χρώμα που σε αιχμαλωτίζει...και από ότι λένε είναι γλυκύτατα και φιλικά και παιχνιδιάρικα πουλιά (και αυτά)...Όπως και να ήρθε το loraki στα χέρια σου, (το έπιασες/στο χάρισαν) ευτυχώς που ήρθε γιατί από ότι φαίνεται το τελευταίο διάστημα εκεί που ήταν περνούσε στενοχώριες και μελαγχολίες..... και εσύ από την άλλη για να ψαχτείς και να κάνεις και εγγραφή εδώ, σε ενδιαφέρει και αν αυνεχίσεις έτσι, έχει μια ευκαιρία να γίνει πάλι χαρούμενο πουλάκι και μονο τοτε θα σου ξεδιπλώσει το χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητά του... Πραγματικά, Εύχομαι να σου φανεί χρήσιμο το forum δές και λίγο αυτό το μούτρο τι αφασία είναι

----------


## panagiotis k

Αντώνη πολύ ωραίο το πουλάκι.......
Να το προσέξεις σαν τα μάτια σου και όχι μόνο θα μιλάει αλλά και θα είναι όλη την ώρα μαζί σου ''ερωτευμένο'' . Αλλά για να γίνουν όλα αυτά θα πρέπει πρώτα απ΄όλα να του αλλάξεις το κλουβί όπως σου τόνισαν και τα παιδιά. 
Αυτό είναι πολύ μικρό και δεν θα περνάει καλά εκεί. Χρειάζεται ένα μεγάλο κλουβί για να μην ξαναπαίρνεις όταν μεγαλώσει. 
Πες μας τι τροφή του έχεις βάλει και τι άλλο σκέφτεσαι να του βάλεις. Η διατροφή και η καθαριότητα είναι το παν στα πτηνά. Και αν μπορείς επειδή δεν φένεται τπτ στην φωτό, πες μας αν έχει δαχτυλίδι στο ποδαράκι του και τα στοιχεία που έχει έτσι ώστε να σου δώσουμε πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ηλικία του κ.ά.

----------


## antwn1325

Θα ήθελα να μου στείλετε μια ιστιοσελίδα  η οποία θα έχει πληροφορίες για τον παπαγάλο μου όπως για παράδειγμα : αν ο RED LORY παπαγάλος είναι εύκολος στην ομιλια,είναι φωνακλάς,παιχνιδιαρης? κλπ 

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλα όσα απαιτούνται να ξέρεις για να μπορείς να φροντίσεις και να μάθεις το είδος του παπαγάλου σου στα παρέθεσα εδώ #18 τα διάβασες ?

----------


## antwn1325

Αν μπορεσεις να τα μεταφράσεις και να μου τα στειλειε ή τουλαχιστον να μου πεις πως γίνεται γιατί δεν έχει τη γλώσσα ελληνικα και εγώ θέλω να μου βρείτε στα ελληνικα τι λέει όχι στα αγγλικά

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Θα ήθελα να μου στείλετε μια ιστιοσελίδα  η οποία θα έχει πληροφορίες για τον παπαγάλο μου όπως για παράδειγμα : αν ο RED LORY παπαγάλος είναι εύκολος στην ομιλια,είναι φωνακλάς,παιχνιδιαρης? κλπ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


μου φαινετα οτι τσαμπα τα βαζει ο μαριος,δεν πρεπει να εχεις διαβασει τιποτα!ψαξου και λιγο μονος σου! :Happy:

----------


## antwn1325

Τα είδα αλλά τα έχει στα αγγλικά και εγώ χρειάζομαι να τα δω στα ελληνικά 

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Αντώνη θες να σε βοηθήσουμε αλλά δεν μας βοηθάς καθόλου........Απάντησε στις τόσες ερωτήσεις που σου έχουμε κάνει και θα βγάλεις άκρη πιο γρήγορα απο το να τα διαβάσεις.....

----------


## kostas karderines

προλαβαινεις να το διορθωσεις το ρε!

----------


## antwn1325

Θα ήθελα να βγάλω το ρε αλλά δεν ξερω πως γίνεται να το διορθωσω

Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ρωτάς ρωτάς... και απαντήσεις δε δίνεις.
Τόσα λινκ σου παρέθεσαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω. Διάβασες κάτι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Θα ήθελα να βγάλω το ρε αλλά δεν ξερω πως γίνεται να το διορθωσω
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Ultra μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το έφτιαξα . 

Εδώ και το μεταφρασμένο από την google αλλά δε θα βγάλεις άκρη και πολύ μιας και η μετάφραση δεν είναι καλή :

https://translate.google.gr/translat...ry&prev=search

----------


## xasimo

Βρε Αντωνη πολυ φιλικα τωρα, δεν ξερω και τι ηλικια εχεις...αλλα προσπαθησε να διαθεσεις λιγο χρονο να διαβασεις εστω καποια απο τα αρθρα που σου εδωσαν τα παιδια, αν οντως θελεις να κανεις οτι καλυτερο για το πτηνο..
Εδω θα ειναι τα παιδια αν εχεις καποια απορια πανω σε αυτα αλλα δυστυχως δεν γινεται να τα βρισκουμε ολα ετοιμα... πρεπει κι εσυ να παρεις εστω καποιες βασικες γνωσεις για αρχη.
Επαναλαμβανω με φιλικη διαθεση στο λεω  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

antwn, για εγχώρια/ντόπια ζωντανά θα βρείς πολλά αρθράκια γραμμένα στα  ελληνικά...Αλλά για τα Lory-sorry πρέπει να διαβάσεις/μεταφράσεις αφού η  πλειοψηφία των ιδιοκτητών αλλά και των αρθρογράφων είναι αλλοδαποί (και  οι παππαγάλοι αλλοδαποί είναι  :Happy:  )

ενας προχειρος τρόπος αν δεν  είσαι εξοικειωμένος με τη γλώσσα είναι https://translate.google.com (copy/paste όποιο κείμενο βρείς σε αλλοδαπή γλώσσα και έχεις μια εστω  και ελλειπή μετάφραση)... Θα φάς ενδεχομένως κάποιες ώρες αλλά θα  βγάλεις άκρη...Μη ζητάς από τα παιδιά εδώ να σου κάνουν όλη τη λάτζα,  δεν είναι ευπρεπές και κάποιοι μπορεί να σου "επιτεθούν"... και ίσως να  έχουν κ δίκιο...Εσύ παρόλαυτά όμως ο στόχος είναι να βγάλεις άκρη...

Επειδή  καταλαβαίνω ότι σε ενδιαφέρει η ομιλία και τα παιχνίδια μαζί του....Μια  τέτοια συμπεριφορά από έναν παπαγάλο ξεδιπλώνεται όταν νοιώθει άνετος  και χαρούμενος....δυστυχώς, πρέπει να σε εμπιστευτεί και να νοιώσει  άνετα με το κλουβί του με το δωμάτιό του, και με τον κόσμο που τον  επισκέπτεται... πρέπει να τον βγάζεις έξω κάποιες ώρες να τον συζητάς,  να τον φροντίζεις, να τον κάνεις μπάνιο να τον ταίζεις και να τον  κοιμίζεις σωστά και να είσαι ήρεμος  και πειθαρχημένος μαζί του...

Όλα  αυτά που σου λένε και σε ρωτούν εδώ, είναι μικρές μικρές λεπτομέρειες  που καταλήγουν να είναι υγιές και χαρούμενο το ζωντανό άρα και ομιλητικό  και παιχνιδιάρικο και και και και....όλα αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν δηλδ   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη ερχεσαι και μας δειχνεις ενα πουλι που δεν ξερεις τι πουλι ειναι .Στο εχει χαρισει η μανα του θειου σου  , με εμφανες τελικα προβλημα οτι μαδιεται .Σου ρωταω συγκεκριμενα πραγματα 




> Τι του ταιζεις; τι του ταιζε η προηγουμενη κατοχος ; ποση ωρα ειναι εντος κλουβιου και ποση εκτος; ποση ωρα ειναι μαζι σου και ποση μονο του;


που δεν θεωρεις απαραιτητο να μου δωσεις σε τιποτα απαντηση (ενω ειναι κρισιμοτατα ακομα και για την επιβιωση του ,οταν δεν ξερουμε καν τι τον ταιζεις τη στιγμη που δεν ξερεις καν τις αναγκες του )  ,αλλα θεωρεις δεδομενο οτι τα αρθρα που θα σου δωσουμε πρεπει να ειναι στα ελληνικα και να σου δινουν ολες τις απαντησεις .Δεν ειμαστε μηχανη αναζητησης .Υπαρχουν πληροφοριες παρολα αυτα που σου παραθεσαμε και θα μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε περαιτερω ,οταν αποφασισεις να μας δωσεις καποια στοιχεια για το πουλακι 

Αν αποφασισεις να το κανεις ,εχει καλως .Αν οχι και ακουγονται τα ιδια και τα ιδια ,το θεμα θα αρχισει να μην εχει νοημα και δεν σου αποκλειω να κλεισει .

----------


## greenalex1996

Φιλε πως παει με τον παπαγαλο? 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

> Φιλε πως παει με τον παπαγαλο? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Βρε alex αληθεια πες μου περιμενεις απαντηση ?
Ο τυπος δεν απαντησε σε ερωτηματα που ηταν σοβαρα για την υγεια του πουλιου ασε του αν δεις εκανε εγγραφη στο Forum 24   και 25 μπηκε τελευταια φορα.
Εγω εχω την ιδια γνωμη με τον Κωστα (Αντισυμβατικος) #11

----------

